# DIY CO2 inserted into canister filter intake hose



## igor.kanshyn

Hi,

I'm going to do a terrible thing. I will *make a hole in my Fluval 104 canister filter intake hose* 
Then I will *stick plastic check valve into the hole* and silicon it good. Then I will *connect my DIY CO2 into the check valve*.
Look at the picture.

I will might cut part of check valve beak to make it smaller.

What do you think? I need someone to stop me if my idea is stupid 

Is intake hose is a right place?
How secure will it be there? 
Will this make trouble for water coming through?

My idea is hiding CO2 injection. I'm seeking for a clever advice


----------



## Windowlicka

I can't help here, but...



igor.kanshyn said:


> What do you think? I need someone to stop me if my idea is stupid


This line cracked me up and made me spit my lunchtime chicken wrap! Too funny!

Good luck with this project!


----------



## BettaBeats

i wouldn't do it in the corrugated part (the wavy part that makes the tube bend easy)


in your picture, I would put the hole in the thick part that says fluval. It will allow you to seal easier. 


I don't see why not? you can always buy a new tube if you need to.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

BettaBeats said:


> i wouldn't do it in the corrugated part (the wavy part that makes the tube bend easy)
> 
> in your picture, I would put the hole in the thick part that says fluval. It will allow you to seal easier.
> 
> .......


That's right. I was also thinking about attaching check valve into that part.

I've found one disadvantage. I will not be able to see how many bubbles are gone through this connection.

For now I just placed a tube into a tank near filter intake


----------



## arinsi

you can put a bubble counter on before you connect it to the check valve
________
silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## 1dime

You might as well build an inline reactor that cost around $25 at rona/home depot.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

1dime said:


> You might as well build an inline reactor that cost around $25 at rona/home depot.


I've found that canister filter dissolve CO2 very good. Sometimes it become a little noisy having to much gas inside, but it's not a real problem.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

arinsi said:


> you can put a bubble counter on before you connect it to the check valve


It's a good point


----------



## 1dime

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've found that canister filter dissolve CO2 very good. Sometimes it become a little noisy having to much gas inside, but it's not a real problem.


Yeah i use to the do the same thing with my eheim 2217 for a few months..plugged directly into the intake, but then I've grown tired of the millions of micro bubbles hazing all over the view of thank. Its not a bad thing and it all depends on preferences. 

Also the noise is from bubbles going through the impeller


----------



## igor.kanshyn

1dime said:


> Yeah i use to the do the same thing with my eheim 2217 for a few months..plugged directly into the intake, but then I've grown tired of the millions of micro bubbles hazing all over the view of thank. Its not a bad thing and it all depends on preferences.
> 
> Also the noise is from bubbles going through the impeller


But having CO2 injection you will always have bubbles floating around. 
The only way without it is a ladder. And ladder doesn't look like a good dissolver for me.


----------



## 1dime

igor.kanshyn said:


> But having CO2 injection you will always have bubbles floating around.
> The only way without it is a ladder. And ladder doesn't look like a good dissolver for me.


Never used a ladder and no its not the only way to minimize hazing if it does anyway. An inline reactor is what im suggesting which is built from pvc plumbing parts then attached to your choice of outflow or intake in a canister filter. Nearly 100% co2 dissolution... Difference with my inline reactor and filter intake method are night and day aesthetic wise...but then again the real pros prefer the misting method and dont care about the hazing because they can always turn off co2 for photoshots. Its all up to you


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*I did it*

I got my lily outflow and intake pipe last week. They are small. Piles has 9mm external diameter.

In order to attach them to Fluval canister filter I got 
- a transparent hose that embrace 9mm glass pipe, 
- two plastic 1/2" elbows and 
- two mounting rings (I'm not sure about correct word).

I got the transparent hose in Rona (they sell them by foots )
Elbows and mounting rings were from Canadian Tire.

Fluval 18mm hoses have been easily attached to 1/2" elbows and secured by mounting rings. The plastic hose have been inserted into another side of elbows. This second connection doesn't hold there tight, but it doesn't leak. I'm planing to silicon them there, just in case.

Look at the picture.


----------



## Viperi

igor.kanshyn said:


> I got my lily outflow and intake pipe last week. They are small. Piles has 9mm external diameter.
> 
> In order to attach them to Fluval canister filter I got
> - a transparent hose that embrace 9mm glass pipe,
> - two plastic 1/2" elbows and
> - two mounting rings (I'm not sure about correct word).
> 
> I got the transparent hose in Rona (they sell them by foots )
> Elbows and mounting rings were from Canadian Tire.
> 
> Fluval 18mm hoses have been easily attached to 1/2" elbows and secured by mounting rings. The plastic hose have been inserted into another side of elbows. This second connection doesn't hold there tight, but it doesn't leak. I'm planing to silicon them there, just in case.
> 
> Look at the picture.


The plastic pipe inside the 1/2 barb fitting is gonna leak for sure. I recommend finding a different fitting to put a hose clamp on it


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Viperi said:


> The plastic pipe inside the 1/2 barb fitting is gonna leak for sure. I recommend finding a different fitting to put a hose clamp on it


I have this set up working for a week for now, it doesn't leak. I will glue this connection with silicon eventually.


----------



## mauve

Just food for thought: is all that CO2 going into the filter media good for all the bacteria that's in there? Don't they rely on oxygen to do their marvelous job?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

mauve said:


> Just food for thought: is all that CO2 going into the filter media good for all the bacteria that's in there? Don't they rely on oxygen to do their marvelous job?


Adding some CO2 doesn't remove oxygen from water


----------



## mauve

igor.kanshyn said:


> Adding some CO2 doesn't remove oxygen from water


That's true


----------



## dr3167

Hate to dredge up an old thread, but wondering if you can give an update re: the Fluval clear hose hack and the C02 via filter. Still working with no leaks? Enough C02?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Yes, that stuff is still working for me.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

igor.kanshyn said:


> I've found that canister filter dissolve CO2 very good. Sometimes it become a little noisy having to much gas inside, but it's not a real problem.


In long run it will be, it surely shorten your canister's parts life it may be either impeller or shafting and worse motor. Air/gas cavity does the knocking and it also makes your impeller spin off center thus creating wear on shaft and impeller itself. Why not do this on the discharge side since CO2 will dissolve there as well.
My .02c


----------



## dr3167

I think in the end I will have to hack these ribbed fluval hose to clear ones and add a reactor to the outtake. The fluval has been fine for me, but I would have went with the Eheim (or something with clear hoses) if I had known I would be switching the planted tanks based on the hoses alone.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I'm sorry. I though it was a question about hose connection.

I still use that way of connecting houses that shown on the pictures here: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=106612&postcount=12

But I use *external CO2 reactor* to dissolve CO2 into a water. It's inline in a filter outtake tube.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

igor.kanshyn said:


> ...........But I use *external CO2 reactor* to dissolve CO2 into a water. It's inline in a filter outtake tube.


Any pictures ??!?

Why not go with something like these:
1. http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260743729922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-CO2-ATO...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f08405a09

I bought myself the first one(waiting to arrive) and I'm gonna attach it to the intake line, right after the intake pipe.

This way, after the co2 bubble is broken in tiny bubbles by the atomizer, it has to travel through all the filter system(intake tubing, media in the canister, output tubing) and this way I think you can get a nearly 100% dissolving rate I'll prolly avoid the co2 mist in my tank...prolly...

I'll have to wait for the diffuser to arrive so I can test it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice. Thank you for the links.
Bot those items were not available at the time I built my system.

As I see both items are not reactors, they are disperser and atomizer. They break CO2 into tiny bubbles. 
My thing is a reactor it 'mixs' CO2 into the water. And it's really do, there is no bubbles and drop checker show that CO2 is present.


Also note, that the second device works with pressured CO2 only.


----------



## Alexpatrascu

The first one is crap, don't buy it people !!!!

Igor, do you have any pics of your CO2 reactor ?!?


----------



## Greg_o

I ordered one! What's wrong with it? I've seen some pretty compelling reviews for it.


----------



## Dis

Did you make your reactor yourself? What plans did you follow? Im thinking about making one, my disk diffuser doesnt do a very good job of dissolving co2.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Guys, it's very simple.

I just bought this one: http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=KS401
then I found out that it leaked and I 'glued' it with sticky tape 

DIY part was connecting it to my Fluval canister outtake hose only


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Yeah, because this one is actually supposed to be used inside the aquarium, not outside !!!

Read the product feature:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-CO2-Dif...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255978c0e2

I'm gonna buy this one soon and I'll sell the one that I just bought !!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Alexpatrascu said:


> Yeah, because this one is actually supposed to be used inside the aquarium, not outside !!!
> 
> Read the product feature:
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-CO2-Dif...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255978c0e2
> 
> I'm gonna buy this one soon and I'll sell the one that I just bought !!!


Yes, they've added 'For internal use only' text after I argued with them and got my money back


----------



## Alexpatrascu

Did you bought your diffuser form AI or from eBay ?!?

I see that on eBay the price is 1/2 of the price on AI:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-CO2-Dif...486?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255978b78e

What kind of filter you have this connected to ?!?!

*And, do you get 100% diffusion with this co2 reactor ?!?!*

I have a 25 gal long w/ Eheim 2215 and pressurized co2....which one of these two do you suggest ?!?
1. http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-CO2-Dif...486?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255978b78e
2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/Aquarium-CO2-Dif...874?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255978c0e2

Thanks.


----------



## dr3167

Depends on the size of your tank. 25 gallons is almost 95 litres so out of those two choices I would pick number 2. The first choice is rated to 80 litres max. No idea how effecient these are, but I would assme they are better than ceramic diffusers.


----------



## penpal

I made my own inline reactor with ABS piping and packed it with used coarse filter foam I had on hand and it works perfectly. Diffusing rate must be 100% since I don't see any bubbles coming out. Some people use pot scrubbers from the dollar store, anything works as long as it slows the gas enough to be absorbed in the water. Cost less then $20.

Don't my camera atm so I took a few pics with my iPod, so excuse the crappy unfocused pics.


----------



## Dis

that looks really good. all the plans for a reactor on the internet use pvc pipes but at Home Depot they only have the fittings for abs piping. I might have to try out the abs, thanks for sharing


----------



## bluedog800

that abs setup does look sweet, i have been trying to think of a way to use a 10" filter housing to the same thing....


----------



## GallowC

I was thinking of doing the same thing but got a little put off for two reasons. First the fact that the pressure of the CO2 and the water, might be a little much for the hole. Second when you inject CO2 into the filter to defuse it the filter will make more noise, also i have read about lots of impler distruction $$$.
So i chose to go inline reactor on the output line. Works amazing cost me $15 at Home Depot. I changed a couple parts from what i saw online when i was at HD, making it cheaper and less joints. I will post pics and part list if people want to see.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

GallowC said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing but got a little put off for two reasons. First the fact that the pressure of the CO2 and the water, might be a little much for the hole. Second when you inject CO2 into the filter to defuse it the filter will make more noise, also i have read about lots of impler distruction $$$.
> So i chose to go inline reactor on the output line. Works amazing cost me $15 at Home Depot. I changed a couple parts from what i saw online when i was at HD, making it cheaper and less joints. I will post pics and part list if people want to see.


I would love to see that.


----------



## charlie1

GallowC said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing but got a little put off for two reasons. First the fact that the pressure of the CO2 and the water, might be a little much for the hole. Second *when you inject CO2 into the filter to defuse it the filter will make more noise, also i have read about lots of impler distruction $$$.*So i chose to go inline reactor on the output line. Works amazing cost me $15 at Home Depot. I changed a couple parts from what i saw online when i was at HD, making it cheaper and less joints. I will post pics and part list if people want to see.


You also run the risk of air locking your filter.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, they've added 'For internal use only' text after I argued with them and got my money back


I guess they give refunds on things not over 100. I never got my money back from their shitty Co2 regulators.

How did it leak? Do the bubbles show up in the lilly pads or it just water? I seen some lilly outflow with a nice array of small bubbles, I think it looks actually quite nice.


----------



## tom g

*c02 reactor*

i bought the reactor from aqua inspiration , the 3 bio balls unit .
had a hard time getting it to work with the eheim 2215 , when i tried it with my fluval 204 it worked as it suppose too all three balls spinning .
the only prob i have been having recently was that the bottom ball stops spinning. so not sure why or how to fix the prob . i do still have the cig filter in the air line . before it goes into the diffuser .


----------



## GallowC

igor.kanshyn said:


> I would love to see that.


Here is what I made.

Took me about 10-15min and it work great. I used a gravel cleaner tube and then part from Home Depot.


----------



## GallowC

I can't seem to post the image. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, used the image link button. Any clue?


----------



## Juiceworld

Careful using ABS pipping. It has anti mold and fungal stuff in it. I know we cant use it in SW tanks as it can wreck havoc.


----------



## gofigure

GallowC said:


> I can't seem to post the image. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, used the image link button. Any clue?


I can only see this in the image tag

_http://www.flickr.com/photos/gallow/6933997711/_

I believe it's the directory not the file itself, I tried to login to flickr to see it but the photo is in *private*.


----------



## kbn

Hi! I'd install it in the other (exhaust) hose. You have bacterias in the filter that need oxygen. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrifying_bacteria
Intake hose provides dissolved oxigen to the filter.
Unless one has wet/dry that sucks the air (and to my knowledge, you don't)
But, from the other hand, the pressure in the exhaust hose could push your insert out.


----------

